# Scholl Micro Pedi



## Cat1964 (Apr 22, 2013)

When and I mean when summer arrives and the weather gets better.....I hope, I wear sandals all the time. I have been wearing slingback sandals recently and have now got incredibly dry skin on my heels. I'd like to buy one of these Scholl Micro Pedi for the dry, rough skin. Does anyone know is it okay for us people with D to use this type of thing?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 22, 2013)

It should be OK. I use a Ped Egg which is similar with no problems.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 22, 2013)

Do you mean the Emjoi Micro-Pedi? , don't know of one made by Scholl.  
I got the Emjoi from Costco a while a go and use it about once a month, with Flexitol morn and night everyday.  It's a million miles better than the hand held sandpaper jobs but is quite expensive on the replacement rollers.  It's also a lot gentler and safer than the cheese grater variety.


----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 22, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Do you mean the Emjoi Micro-Pedi? , don't know of one made by Scholl.
> I got the Emjoi from Costco a while a go and use it about once a month, with Flexitol morn and night everyday.  It's a million miles better than the hand held sandpaper jobs but is quite expensive on the replacement rollers.  It's also a lot gentler and safer than the cheese grater variety.



I know about the Emjoi one but Scholl have their own version out which I wanted to get as I know the rollers for he Emjoi one's rollers are expensive to buy.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 22, 2013)

Found it on the Scholl website its called the Express Pedi, price is ?39.99 and spare rollers are ?12.49.  Lloyds pharamacy are selling the Emjoi for ?34.99 and the refills are ?12.99.  Although Amazon are selling the Scholl for ?29.99 (mind you it's not available) and the Emjoi replacement rollers for ?11.99.
I did note that the Scholl says that it is not waterproof, whereas the Emjoi you can rinse the rollers under the tap, whilst it is working.  Apart from that they look practically identical.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd be interested to know how people get on with these.  A few years ago I bought a pedicure device with several grades of rotating sandpaper and metal filing disks , but the heat it generated on my heels while in use was unbearable.


----------



## spiritfree (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a emjoi micro pedi and it is fantastic. It keeps my feet in tip top condition. As always we must take great care using anything on our feet but, with careful use, it is the best thing I have used.


----------

